# Webhosting?  Who should I switch to?



## tk4two1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Currently I use hostonce.com, for $4.95 mo. I get unlimited space, email, and bandwidth as well as a free domain name.  This service sucks... Plain and simple it is slow and plus has no PHP.  What are my options?  Where to go that is comparable, without the slow servers and gives me php?  If I had DSL I would host it all myself but that is a no go at this point.  All I really want to pay at this point is about $5 a mo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## twister (Dec 16, 2002)

ICDSoft  is exactly what you need.  Great service, great support, and $5 a month.  I've had it for a while and it's awesome!!!

Twister


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a server that I sell hosting from. 24.95 /month and the bandwidth is very very good. The server is running linux and you have access to php mysql & perl, plus the obvious, email, ftp, telnet.

let me know if you want more specifics.


----------



## tk4two1 (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *ICDSoft  is exactly what you need.  Great service, great support, and $5 a month.  I've had it for a while and it's awesome!!!
> 
> Twister *



Does icdsoft have PHP support?  The other hosting company I am looking into is http://www.cyberpixels.com  Any reasons to go either way?  One problem with Hostonce besides their 50% uptime was that a traceroute to them was over 30 hops and took 5 mins.  With Cyberpixels is 13 in under 5 sec. and icdsoft is 18 in about 10sec.  Big difference.  It seems that I would be better off at either of these two places, but being the cheap american that I am I have to find out which is the best option for me (Acctually I just can't decide and need some help)


----------



## twister (Dec 17, 2002)

Yep ICDSoft has PHP.  We actually created an e-commerce site with PHP and MySQL on one of my free sub-domaines for class. Worked awesome!

Twister


----------



## RPS (Dec 17, 2002)

I haven't had any experience with this, but a friend of mine told me about www.free-root.com , and it's worth checking out.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Dec 19, 2002)

I support icdsoft.com also. Great service. Fast tech support. I will be sticking with them for a long time.


----------



## Androo (Dec 19, 2002)

cyber pixels is slower than icdsoft
besides, icdsoft has 5 free subdomains!
o yea, once u get a website, i found this great url cloaking thing
http://www.dot.tk
you get 3 free .tk's, except there will be an add, unless u pay 5 bucks per year.
This is NOT a webhosting thing, it just shows another url when u type in www.something.tk. Got it?


----------



## Androo (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey, how much bandwidth does icdsoft give??????
I've been looking for a dirt cheap hosting company with php and mysql. this is cooooooooooooool.
but hostonce gives a second domain once u've registered one for 16 bucks. 
how much do they charge u if ur a customer already, and register a second domain?????????


----------



## marz (Dec 19, 2002)

FWIW:  I like echolima.com - multiple domains on a single account, advanced control panel too, but cheapest account is $9.95 mo., cheaper if paid in advance.


----------



## twister (Dec 19, 2002)

ICDSOFT

As an existing customer you can get your second, third and so on account for $40 (hosting only), or $50 (hosting + com/net/org/us) or $60 (hosting + biz/info)!

5 Gigs Data Transfer & Hits

Twister


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 19, 2002)

Check out newtechadvisors.com. They have a full array of services including php and consultation, 200MB of space, $99/year! Ask for Richard Greenwood and tell him Nathaniel sent you. His service is EXTREMELY FAST and reliable. Domain names through him are $15 and he is open to negotiation depending on the deal being made. He has been very flexible with me on fees and charging me only for what I use. Apache servers and the whole bit. Check out my website for ease of loading, etc. His servers have quite a bit to do with it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Androo (Dec 23, 2002)

know what? i'm gonna switch to icd soft


----------



## twister (Dec 23, 2002)

Yea!! Click on my link above if you wanna.  Then I get credit for it.   


Twister


----------



## tk4two1 (Dec 23, 2002)

looks as if I am going to go with ICDSoft.  I won't click your link though... Oh alright! I'll click your damn link!


----------



## twister (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tk4two1 _
> *looks as if I am going to go with ICDSoft.  I won't click your link though... Oh alright! I'll click your damn link! *



Thanks


----------



## Androo (Dec 27, 2002)

i have clicked it!
do u get more money if i clicked it a million times?


----------



## twister (Dec 28, 2002)

only when you actually sign up.

Twister


----------



## Dusky (Dec 28, 2002)

I pay 45 bucks a year for 50MB space and 1GB bandwith (they give you an extra GB free).  When I joined them, they were in the process of relocating their servers so their service wasn't stable.  It now is.  Only "but" is that they take a day or two to fulfill your order.  I've been with two other webhosts and I never renewed.  With this one, I most likely will.  Oh, and yes, they got all the goodies.

Their hosting deals can be found here:  http://affordablehost.com/hosting.shtml


----------



## Androo (Dec 28, 2002)

That doesn't look.......good. Sure there's php and all that, and it's fussing cheap, but only 50 megabytes? I gotta put a bunch of mp3 samples on my site, a couple of websites, and tons of pics. 50 megabytes?????
I'd go for ICDsoft of Cyberpixels. In fact, i am considering switching to one of em.
Oh and by the way, my penguinn site.....i barely even worked on it. I'm not THAT bad at designing. I just wanted the free emails, and i might actually put something there.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 28, 2002)

> I'd go for ICDsoft of Cyberpixels. In fact, i am considering switching to one of em.



I'm looking over ICD right now.  Do let me know how it goes, if you go for it.  Come back a month later.  It seems great, but that's also how I felt going into my first two webhosts.

AffordableHost serves my need right now, but I also know I'm limiting myself on the amount of images I use.  If I had unlimited space and bandwith, I'd put up all the pictures from the family album, and all the music I can find.  But as it is, I'm using less than 2MB space and less than 25MB bandwith a month.  So, I could live on less.

Do tell me how it goes at ICD (a month or two from now)...  I might get my sister an account.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 28, 2002)

> One problem with Hostonce besides their 50% uptime was that a traceroute to them was over 30 hops and took 5 mins. With Cyberpixels is 13 in under 5 sec. and icdsoft is 18 in about 10sec.



What's that thing about hopping?  Tell me what it means, please, and how to go about measuring it.


----------



## twister (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dusky _
> *Do tell me how it goes at ICD (a month or two from now)...  I might get my sister an account. *



I've had ICDSoft for months now (6 or more) and it's still awesome!  I've uploaded and downloaded and had others upoload a bunch of stuff and had no issues.  Even stuff over 30Mbs.

Twister
(if you click on my link on page 1 and sign up i'd be so happy)


----------



## Dusky (Dec 28, 2002)

> (if you click on my link on page 1 and sign up i'd be so happy



And you'd also be richer by 20% of whatever deal I get from them.  Hehe, but I'm koo with that.  I'll look for this thread and click on your link when I'm ready to purchase.


----------



## twister (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks.  It doesn't hurt you any and it makes me happy.


----------



## MacLuv (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dusky _
> *What's that thing about hopping?  Tell me what it means, please, and how to go about measuring it. *




http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/T/traceroute.html



> Some Internet Service Providers (ISPs) advertise how many hops away from Internet backbone they are. Theoretically, the fewer hops it takes to get your data onto the backbone, the faster your access will be.



http://www.traceroute.org/

Javabased tool for OS X:

http://www.visualware.com/download/index.html#visualroute


----------



## MacLuv (Dec 28, 2002)

BTW... I've just started using the visualroute application and it's really cool... being in New Zealand it's interesting to see who's selling hosting services from Hoboken, NJ, for example (!)...

totally kewl man, totally...



:banana: <-- I want my dancing banana!!!


----------



## Dusky (Dec 28, 2002)

Ah, thanx MacLuv.


----------



## MacLuv (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *ICDSoft  is exactly what you need.  Great service, great support, and $5 a month.  I've had it for a while and it's awesome!!!
> 
> Twister *



Wow, I just traced them back to Hong Kong! No wonder it's only $5/month...


----------



## twister (Dec 28, 2002)

Yep.  Half way across the world.  

Twister


----------



## Androo (Jan 6, 2003)

ok i have the same problem now as tk4two1 (the one who started this thread).
I need an extremely fast, php4 supported, at least 350 megabytes of space, and really cheap (6 bucks per month MAXIMUM). Anyone know anything good? I use website servers for 2 websites (1 main site and 1 subdomain), and to put a bunch of my pics (all pics add up to 200 megabytes counting all the pics for the site, and the pics that i take with my camera, and make with some application).
I was trying out .Mac, and i hate it. I tried hostonce for a while, and it's sooo slow, even though there's unlimited everything, but no PHP.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 6, 2003)

www.icdsoft.com is the best thing out there guys get with the program.


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

icdsoft is only 333 megs though


----------



## element (Jan 7, 2003)

I use www.rcthost.com for my hosting needs. They've got PHP, unlimited MySQL databases, lots of space and bandwidth, tons of configuration options, unlimited subdomains, and a hell of a lot more, for around $99 a year (based on their current plans... they seem to change their specials a lot). They have awesome customer service, and are really worth a look.


----------



## Scottish (Jan 8, 2003)

If you have a broadband connection, the Apache HTTP Server included with OS X (Apple calls the feature "Personal Web Sharing") is very handy.  Ultimate control.

Scottish


----------



## Androo (Jan 8, 2003)

ru serious?!??! awesome! i can host on my mac???????????
hmmm.....how do i install php? I suck at installing things using the terminal......
o, and is that RCT Host thing FAST? As fast as icdsoft??!?! faster than hostonce???????????
o, and they have something for 15 dollars us per year!!!!!!!!!! gonna register there, i already got my own domain name!!!!!!


----------



## Scottish (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *ru serious?!??! awesome! i can host on my mac???????????
> hmmm.....how do i install php? I suck at installing things using the terminal......
> o, and is that RCT Host thing FAST? As fast as icdsoft??!?! faster than hostonce???????????
> o, and they have something for 15 dollars us per year!!!!!!!!!! gonna register there, i already got my own domain name!!!!!! *


Why do I get the feeling I'm being patronized?


----------



## Ugg (Jan 10, 2003)

I just signed up with ICD Soft and they are great.  I'm a total newbie at web creation and had lots of questions.  Their response time was incredible.  I expected that I would have to wait 24 hours for a response, but they always got back to me within an hour.


----------



## Androo (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm gonna switch to RCThost....
it's only 15 bucks per year....
but how much webspace do you get with the 15 bucks a year plan?????????


----------



## Androo (Jan 17, 2003)

how much webspace do you get when you signup for 15 dollars per year?!


----------



## Harvey (Jan 17, 2003)

I use www.panix.com and thogh their service rocks hard.... they're freakin expensive.


I used to use http://www.phpwebhosting.com


----------

